# Time for some pruning? Has the PL board outlived it's purpose?



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I keep coming to this board to see if anyone's posting anything that's useful. Occasionally, there's some gem but there's still a lot of posts from modelers who haven't got the message that Polar Lights no longer exists.

Having a FAQ sticky that still gives Playing Mantis' phone number isn't helping and now that RC2 is longer sponsoring the board, isn't it time to archive what we have and close this board down. 

I know, I'm talking heresy here but there's a good alternative that overlaps the PL board (SF and Trek modeling). Perhaps changing that board name might help so that the figure modelers have a place to come. Either that or change the name of this board to something like Figure Modeling (which might encourage another sponsor).

Hey, I miss Polar Lights too but this modeling community needs to look past what Polar Light was and concentrate on the current state of models.

Let the differing of opinions begin.

Jim


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I don't get it. _What's_ the problem?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I joined the Aurora yahoo group which has a lot of messages on PL.
The appeal on this board is that Tom or Dave can add their comments.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey! I'm all for change as long as it remains the same!!!! :jest: 

I'm pretty new, compared to a lot of others here on the BB, and I sorta agree with what you've said. This modeling forum name 'polar lights' could be change to accommodate current topics and ideas. The fact that a lot of posts are about Aurora originals and repops of the classic company. Whether it be PL, GK's, Monogram/Revell or some other companies. PL did make a few of their own originals, but mostly the ones we talk about are the Repops. Look at the thread about the company that 31 Racine Rd wants to organize. Almost everybody wants an Aurora remake of something most dear to their childhood. I know we all have a soft spot for PL because of their steps they were making to carry on the 'tradition' of the popular '70's style styrene kits.

However, I love to build, paint and display my kits I have purchased over the years. I like talking to all of yoos out there and hope to continue to do so. I get great info from ya and not so great info from ya, but it's been a fun way to spend some time at lunch and breaks during work. 

So maybe we ought to leave it alone and keep the name of the PL header in memorium to a dedicated proxy of that famed corporate icon.  

Whatever it's called in the future, the present name is why I'm here!!!!  

P-S2


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't mind change...But i registered on this forum to talk about polar lights products with other enthusiests wether they are making new product or not.The fact that this forum has continued after polars demise is a true statemant to the many fans and hobbiests that still enjoy getting together,to discuss current projects or advice on building and painting said kits.I don't mind discussing other kit brands,but the fact is there is still alot of discussion regarding polar lights kits....So if it aint broke why fix it? :thumbsup:


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I have to say that I remain a bit confused at the fact that so many folks around here don't seem to understand the way the forums are organized at Hobbytalk.

This "Polar Lights" board continues to attract posts that aren't even remotely related to PL. Having a PL BB doesn't do any real harm but it's become a repository for off-topic posts that would fit perfectly on other forums. In that sense, it dilutes the quality of the postings by spreading posts into areas where they don't fit. Posts about recently deceased actors have a spot on the Movies for Modelers BB. Posts about other brands of kits will fit in the general Modeling forum. AMT/ERTL (which, let's be honest, is Polar Lights now) has an AMT/ERTL forum. There is a Sci-fi Modeling Forum...actually a whole bunch of Forums at Hobbytalk.

The PL board is becoming like that closet where you throw all of your junk when you don't want to take the time to find a proper place for it.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Why does everyone say Polar Lights no longer exists? The way I see it is as long as RC2 puts out kits with the Polar Lights name on the box then PL is still around. I guess it all depends on how you look at it. Heck years ago Ertl bought out MPC and they still make kits with MPC on the box.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Everyone knows the PL board, so just leave it. I know PL is gone, but the name should not be lost. As long as this place is active, it still has life, leave it the way it is.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm not sure how this forum stuff works. Who pays for the site, who started it, who has authority to end it, etc., but it seems to me (as a latecomer ) that the site is more than just dull facts such as 'What brand and tone of red did you paint this or that model', or 'How many mm's wide is the hatch on this or that spaceship'.

It seems there's a thing called "comradery" involved. When someone has a death, a birth, good fortune or bad, there is someone on here who cares. And the reason for that caring is a mutual interest in MODELS. PL may be fading fast, if not "gone", but it's still a 'topic' of discussion here, with potential of being resurrected. And there are other sites dedicated to and still discussing the long-defunct Aurora Co.

Maybe another forum for "general" discussions might be more apropos, I don't know. It's just that I personally am 'comfortable' here with the first 'model-nuts' I met and have gotten used to??!!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Why would any of us, the guests, start clamouring for the closure of the site which has accommodated us for free all these years? I'm not adding my suport to the idea; I enjoy visiting here every day, and was hoping to continue doing so for as long as the hosts let us.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Just my two cents, but, I think most of us still have a pile of PL kits to build, whether or not the company still exists. So, we come here to discuss them, and yes, other off topic things, too, because a lot of us consider most of the people here family. As for myself, yes, I know those other forums exist, but, as a creature of habit, I happen to prefer this board. That is why I post here, and read here. If I felt this board held nothing of interest for me anymore, I would probably not bother coming here anymore. Don't know if I'd take the time or effort to end it for those who still liked it, though. 

Wayne


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Polar Lights may not exist as an independent company, 
but the products still exist.

People may still visit this forum to seek help building the 
various kits.

Why close it?


I come here first, because I like the modelers who frequent this forum.
They are bright, knowledgeable, sagacious, skilled, and funny!
And very helpful! :thumbsup: 

Please don't change it!

If it changed, I wouldn't have anything to look forward to on the Internet.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I agree that some changes probably need to occur. The first change has just been made. I did just unstuck the FAQ thread. 

It served it's purpose very well for a long time.

Unfortunately, it no longer reflects the realities regarding Playing Mantis or the Polar Lights brand, so I think it's time to let it slip off into past. No sense in trying to tell people to call a product service number that has been out-of service for a year and a half now! 

Once more I need to thank James Farrow for spending time to put that thread together. I really appreciated his help when we posted it (must be three or four years ago!)
I just wish it were all still true! 

One other thought 
If you don't agree with Jim's original posting to this thread try to be respectful in your replies. Jim is a very long standing member of this community and has every right to post his thoughts here, without being invited to leave or start his own board!

Let's all play nice!

PM Moderator


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have respect for Jim, and value his opinions, and he did as for our. 
Besides, we have to keep it going for Dabbler's sake. Nothing more pathedic, than a "Homeless" modeler.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

I agree with Cro Magnon, Jim, Dabbler et al. Lets keep it going but with the present in mind. Just today my buddy gave me the Dr Smith/Robot kit for my birthday yesterday. As long as the kits are around and we are building them then Polar Lights is relevant.
nuff said?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

While there sometimes isn't a great deal of Polar Lights-related itms on the Board at any given time, by using the Search you can access a whole wealth of info, and the accumulated whole shows that the small quantities really add up to something good. And it's our creation! We put it there, our posts, be they ever so humble, have added up to an impressive collection; we're like joint-authors of a massive encyclopaedia.

And there have been some impressive contributors: Thomas Graham who has written books about Aurora, Buc Wheat, Steve Iverson and Trevor who have Aurora websites, Parts Pit Mike who has created a sort of international missing-parts helpline, and many others. And if this site were to be closed down, how else would JohnP fill all the time he spends posting here?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I do still have amess of PL kits to build, but, moreover, I have a lot of figure kits (reson & Vinyl) to build too. The PL board has sort of become the place to show off figure kits, since there's no figure-specific forum.

Give me a few more days and I'll have a nice resin Johnny Quest model to show off. That's not only a figure kit, but fits right into the nostalgic period that PL was originally formed to recreate.

About the FAQ - granted the existing one is redshirt material, but maybe there should be one pinned that explains what happened to PL. I for one am getting tired of explaining it to the occasional newbie who comes here with kit suggestions, and the more times I explain it the madder I get, and the nastier the explanation gets.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

How about renaming it "Aurora and Polar Lights Modelling"? That's a niche that'll never die.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Ditto what Steve 244 said.

I've also got a ton of Polar Lights kits to build. I'm certain that there are many others like that so there will likely be a keen interest in Aurora and Polar Lights for quite some time to come.

Huzz


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

true , the FAQ info needs to be updated . 
but why change the name of the BB here ? i mean we might as well argue to close the Aurora BBs on the same principal . Aurora no longer exists , we should get over that and move on .... ain't gonna happen !
this is a place i know i can come and ask questions on PL kits , PL history etc . 
and even goof off a bit with some fun folks . 
hb


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Ditto what everyone else has said about this Board having _not _outlived its usefulness. And to contribute another unoriginal thought, as Shakespeare put it, "What's in a name?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Aw, let's just call it "Bob".

Huzz


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

John P said:


> Give me a few more days and I'll have a nice resin Johnny Quest model to show off. That's not only a figure kit, but fits right into the nostalgic period that PL was originally formed to recreate.


Ooh, do tell John! Is it from Shape of Things?


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Hmmm, "The Bob Message Board," eh? Well, if that's the best we can come up with, then I'm all for it. On the other hand, like Zorro says, "what's the problem?"


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

I see no sense in shutting it down since there's quite a healthy community thriving here. I now only visit this board and the AFM Forum and both have something to offer.


I'd also really miss those gem posts from Da Queen, Yama, CDub and others...

Dr. G (registered on the Board from its inception...)


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I have respect for Jim, and value his opinions, and he did as for our.
> Besides, we have to keep it going for Dabbler's sake. Nothing more pathedic, than a "Homeless" modeler.


  WOW, somebody LIKES ME, somebody likes me !! Wouldn't I look sorrowful as a street person ?? Where else would an aging wretched model-builder find a shelter ??

Down in the Dumps Dabbler 
(looking for cast-off model parts)


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Build a home out of PL Refit boxes. :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

NO WAY !! those boxes may bring something on eBait some day !! 
Now if there were a BIIIIG version of the Munster's house.????


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I, for one, am glad to have found this place...thanks to the playingmantis.com website found on the side of the box. Through looking at the multiple pages they had, and giggling with glee at every new/repoped producted they made, I was curious as to what a HobbyTalkBB was. So, I clicked and checked it out. I had to veiw it several times to see what ya'll do on here. It's been very helpful, whether you get jested or not. I've had a ball (and chain) chatting with yoos. Personally I don't care if you change the name, but don't take away the magic of this forum!!!!!!!! We ALL wouldn't be here if it wasn't for Playing Mantis and its subsidiaries!

We are connected....separately, of course.

P-S2


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Short list of new names for the PL board:

The Department of Redundancy Department
Sam's Butcher Shop- You Can't Beat Our Meat
I'd Give My Right Arm To Be Ambidextrous
Schwarzenegger's Xacto Eye Surgery Emporium
Hey Buddy, Ya Got a Dead Cat in There or What?
Throat Warbeler Mangrove
Raymond Luxury Yacht
The Board Formerly Known as Prince
The Other White Meat
The Machine That Goes Ping

I like it here, whatever you wanna call it. :wave:


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Does that mean that the "PL Moderator" should change his moniker? If we are going to work for continuity... How about the "Grand Poo-Bah of the Humhum?" or "He who must be obeyed" or "You can't see him but you know he's there" or " Keeper of the AURORA Reminder?" Help me here guys, I'm dying...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Chirp, chirp, chirp...................Lotta crickets out there tonight !!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Chirp...squish...chirp.....squish....I see what you mean! 
THE Moderator is good enough.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What would be the point of changing the name? Heck if RC2 ever does drop the PL name then why not keep the name of PL for these boards?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

^^Yes!
Keep the name as a tribute to the glory of "POLAR LIGHTS"!




By the way, how much does it cost to be the sponsor of this forum?

Could we all chip in a dollar and pay for it?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

veedubb67 said:


> Ooh, do tell John! Is it from Shape of Things?


 That's the one! Wish I had the other three, but at the time they were issued $50 each for 4 kits was out of the question.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I think plenty of people come here for PL info- company or no company. There are many unbuilt kits out there and more and more people just discovering the PL brand. Here, due to name, is where they will come. I think it would be bad to retire/replace the name. Let it be as it is still full of purpose and has meaning to many of the PL BB members- the current contest is an example of this continuing community. I think RC2 is missing the boat by not seeking the same BB involvement PL had, but that is no reason for the board to up and go away or change anything. I am on other modeler boards, as I'm sure most all of us are, but this one is only one where I feel part of a group. The other boards are just not that way. I guess bottomline for me is- leave it like it is, if some feel it does not serve their needs, maybe they should move to something more suited to them, but we should not mess up what has been builtup here.

Just my five cents worth, not wanting to blast those who seek change. 

Donald Stewart, proud to still be a Polar Lights BB member.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

From the responses to this thread, it's pretty obvious that there's a great community of old and new members who see value in the PL board. It was great to see Dr. G and Yama post their thoughts. 
My original question might have been better phrased as "What do you want the PL board to be resource for." I wanted to see if we could come to a consensus of what this board wants to be. 

From your posts, I hear:

You like to have a place to discuss PL models
You're not opposed to discussing other brands of models
You don't believe that non-model posts (celebrities, movies, etc.) belong here
You like having having an archive of PL related modeling questions
You don't really want things to change
And all this is OK. I asked the question. You answered very logically and very passionately. I'll still be visiting, posting answers where I can and asking PL related questions when I need to.

And thanks, Dave, for unsticking the FAQ. Someone needs to write a new one documenting PL's rise and fall for newbies.

Jim
(PL BB member for nearly 6 years)


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

yamahog said:


> Hmmm, "The Bob Message Board," eh? Well, if that's the best we can come up with, then I'm all for it.


I'm all for the "Bob Message Board"...for obvious reasons!

Just leave it as is...post a new sticky and move on...nothing else to report!

MMM aka Bob


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's an interesting story about new people finding PL kits. 

Autorama was in Detroit last weekend and the Batmobile and the Munsters Koach were on display. 

Butch Patrick was there signing autographs with his manager/wife. Yes, I got him to sign a photo with Eddie and Grandpa.

There was a very large dealers area at Cobo Hall and me and the missus were there browsing around when I happened to see Mrs. Patrick with a Munsters Family Living Room kit that she had just bought. 

I being curious asked her about the kit and she told me she had never seen one before. I was pretty amazed, so I showed her all of the other PL kits that were there and gave her a brief history of Polar Lights and Aurora.

She actually bought the kit for her youngest son to put together. 

So, people will continue to find these products at least as long as dealers are trying to move their stock. The board has a purpose.


RK


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Chirp...eat...chirp...Even a thousand crickets can strip a field...BURP!:tongue:


----------



## Shamboola (Feb 7, 2006)

I too have a bunch (25) of PL kits that I am planning to build with my kids as they grow up. I have no desire to build them all at once but I suspected that they would become pricy Ebay items in the not too distant future and so I bought them at today's prices rather than tomorrow's inflated value.

So, how these kits are built and the typical problems that are encountered and the paint schemes are incredibly valuable resources to me. I will visit this discussion group for the forseeable future.

More importantly, this is a great group of people who just like to talk about their models and are incredibly supportive of those who do the same or are new to the hobby.

Why stop such a good thing? For whatever reason, it works.

Rob


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Bravo !!!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I say; keep the name! I belong to the Aurora group and Aurora has been gone for some time. I see no reason why there shouldn't be a Polar Lights forum. For me the groups and BBs are about the model kits not companies. It was nice having access the info for PL back in the day, but that wasn't why I joined. The chance to meet fellow modelers, share info and show off kits was what had me signing up. I've got a still growing stash of PL kits, so I've got plenty to work on. :thumbsup: 

Keep on modeling!
Rick


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

THRUSH Central said:


> Chirp...eat...chirp...Even a thousand crickets can strip a field...BURP!:tongue:


 Old Klingon proverb?


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

John - No, just a friendly reminder for our "elders." Remember the Night Gallery episode about the earwig? Cheer up fellows! You'll learn!  "Old age and treachery will always overcome youth and ability"... Now, there's a Klingon proverb for ya!


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, this old BB fogey is pleased and releived to find the place still here waiting. Had to take some time away and get over a slump, but I'm just starting to build again. Where would the fun be without Barry Yoner Day?

Keep the name. If RC2 didn't know the value of Polar Lights, we always did. (Or should I not say that? Last I heard, they still were claiming PL to be a viable model kit company, but if the thread is even suggesting they're not here anymore...?)


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

A SLUMP ?? Well show up for batting practice more often and it'll work itself out. Remember, swing level, keep your eye on the ball !!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Here's some of the kits that I'll be doin' in years to come. I do have *PL* kits mixed in there. (just gotta look closer)










P-S2


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't see any "*ENTERPRISE*"s!

Are you allowed to post on this BB if you don't build at least 
one STAR TREK kit? :tongue:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

CaptFrank said:


> I don't see any "*ENTERPRISE*"s!
> 
> Are you allowed to post on this BB if you don't build at least
> one STAR TREK kit? :tongue:


Funny you aksed(?) I couldn't tell you how many STD's (Star Trek Displays) I had.  Alright, I had 13 STD's all from.. "gulp"..AMT when I was a kid! I never could get it right. So I tried Buck Rogers line (Gil Gerard), Star Warts and Battle Star Gallactica! Still didn't like what I saw...so now I do just figure kits only!!! Basically what I did with my Ship kits is I became a Sid from "toy story". KAAAABLAMMMM!!!!! :devil: 

No offense to you mecha-kit builders. I'm always aghast at the things ya'll do with lights and "special effects"! :thumbsup: 

Please, please, Please let me still post here!

P-S2


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

^^Funny! 

I was only kidding.
Post away!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Here's some of the kits that I'll be doin' in years to come. I do have *PL* kits mixed in there.
> 
> 
> Wow! Cool display on the shelf above. So you don't do only Prehistoric and dinosaur kits!


----------



## Big Daddy Dave (Sep 30, 1999)

There is still something special about this place. I have not had much time to post here lately. I do still pop in from time to time to check the coffee pot and to take out the trash. Serioulsy, I think it's still important to keep this place around if only for the sake of having as many modeling related resources available as possible on the net. We will never recapture the 'glory days' of the board but I feel it is nowhere near the end of it's usefullness.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

i second that dave


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Being a fairly newcomer here myself, and having missed the "early times", I guess to me this IS the "good old days" ?? It's all in the perspective.
Dabbler


----------



## 1:8 scale (Mar 25, 2006)

The BB is something I should not be to critical of when I am a newbie.
But from a newbies perspective, to call it a Polar Lights BB suggests it is stuck in a rut. :drunk: 

I came here for the figure kit news. This seems to be the most logical location for styrene figure kit news.

Therefore call it a forum for styrene figure kits of all manufacturers. PL, R-M, RC2, etc. :wave: 

Jeff


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Trouble is, ( as I know it ) this place was started by, sponsored by, and paid for by Polar Lights/Playing Mantis. Suspicion is that that name is dead or dying, but until they pull the financial and literal plug, and unless the members want to take over upkeep and payments, it's gonna stay this way a while anyhow. 

Who knows, PL/PM MAY still produce something under that name and want to maintain this forum. I'm with you 1:8, I'm a figure-kit guy, and would like to have more affordable plastic above costly resins, but, as 'they' say, crap happens !!
Dabbler


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, Dabbler, PL/RC2 _HAS _stopped paying the rent here. Hankster is keeping it open at his own expense for the sake of all the people who've come to call it home over the years. There's no actualy offical company participation here.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> *John P* wrote:
> Well, Dabbler, PL/RC2 HAS stopped paying the rent here. Hankster is keeping it open at his own expense for the sake of all the people who've come to call it home over the years. There's no actualy offical company participation here.


Which leads me to ask, yet again, how much does it cost 
to keep this forum open?

I ask out of curiousity.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Didn't Lisa mention in one of her posts that Tom Lowe had to put up $50 a month ??
It's really nice & good of Hankster to do that, but is it fair to him ?
How many members are on the rolls here right now ?


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Maybe we all could kick over a "Hank-Buck" (not to be confused with a Frank Buck! lol) Just to help him and ourselves out just tell me where to send it?

John/Lonfan


----------



## 1:8 scale (Mar 25, 2006)

*I'll be the first!*

Hey here is my input.

I would like to be the first newbie to pony up a fifty, I'll pay the whole first month. Just tell me where to send it. But I still think the name should change to reflect the interest in styrene figure and sci-fi kits (in general, not limited to PL).

Just send the email to me Hank. 

 :thumbsup: 
Jeff


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

As I said above, how many members do we have ? A minimal donation from all could cover it, and I'd be glad to pony up more, like 1:8 Scale. Let someone more senior on the board who knows the score set things up and give an address to send the check. ( Do you take PayPal ?? ) Um, could we name it Dabblers' (<plural ) Forum. (Ok, just a thought !! A guy can at least try !! LOL )


----------

